# Is it ok to wear white to a christening?



## susan_1981

I'm going to my nephew's Christening in July and I have this really lovely outfit but it's all white. I do have other things I could wear but I was wondering if wearing white to a Christening is a no-no or is that just for weddings?


----------



## Girly922

As far as I'm aware that's just a no-no for weddings. What about pairing the outfit with some bold coloured accessories?


----------



## iiTTCii

I think (or hope) it's just for weddings. I wore white last year to a christening (I was pregnant and the only dress that bit so didn't really have a choice anyway). A few people came to my LO's christening in white, didn't think anything of it.


----------



## sue_88

I'd say no problem at all. My LOs supporting adult at her naming ceremony wore an all white suit with bright teal accessories, it looked lush!


----------



## kirstybumx3

I think its just weddings :)


----------



## Pearls18

I think white would be nice for a christening, seems fitting to me. I have a dress that is flowery from the waist down and beige in the top half for my son's, the flowery print is quite out there but I figure it is a christening and spring so a happy time :)


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks everyone. I asked my sister in law if she'd mind and she said that that was no problem at all. She said it didn't even occur to her. I've googled this as well and it seems that some people don't like it if they bring their children wearing white which I guess is understandable but I have two boys, one who is sick ALOT and the other who loves nothing more than getting dirty so white is always a no-go with them two! x


----------



## pollydolly

I'm wearing white with nude heels for my sons christening & so is his godmother :) xx


----------

